# Cammenga Easy Mag



## RHFC_piper (25 Jul 2007)

Cammenga Easy Mag






Anyone every used/heard of these?  Seems like a great idea, but too many parts to break... and they're a little pricey ($40 USD)

If anyone here has used these, let me know what you think.  Looking for a review from those who may have used them in an Operational environment or even just in TRG.

Here's a link to a video of it in action.

Cammenga.com has some other interesting gear as well.  Thinking of picking up a dust cover and Easyloader for loose ammo.  Could be handy gear.





Dust cover





Easyloader



(btw; I'm not trying to pimp their gear, It just seemed interesting.)


----------



## KevinB (25 Jul 2007)

That mags screams letting go at the worst possible moment -- the consensus on Lightfighter from one or two that bought then was that it was a plinking tool only.

 Dust Cover -- I use a mag  

 Loader -- looks okay -- but the LULA seems to have that field covered.


----------



## RHFC_piper (25 Jul 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> That mags screams letting go at the worst possible moment -- the consensus on Lightfighter from one or two that bought then was that it was a plinking tool only.



Yeah... that's pretty much what I saw in it, but I wanted to see if anyone else had any exp with them.  ya never know.. some times people actually make new, innovative kit that doesn't explode on contact with operational stress.   
The Easy Mags look pretty durable, but I could envision an integral piece of the mag breaking or bending during a firefight, and the rounds spilling out more easily than they went in, with the help of gravity.  That may cost you more than $40 USD.  But, like I said; ya never know... could be good.



			
				Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Dust Cover -- I use a mag  .



Heh... I suppose.  But for those times when you can't have a mag on (KAF / FOBS, etc.) it would be nice to prevent some of the sand from caking on... more of a convenience item. 




			
				Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Loader -- looks okay -- but the LULA seems to have that field covered.



Indeed... but for some reason, all of the companies I tried to order a good LULA from won't ship "weapons parts" to Canada.  (I'm aware that it's not a weapons part, but they aren't).
Either way, the "easyloader" seems to be pretty good for the price.  It may not unload the mags, but that's what the trigger is for


----------



## medaid (25 Jul 2007)

Kev, could you identify the first weapon that they were using? The retractable stock, with front grip, EoTech and blah blah? Looks like a colt variante, but I can't seem to figure out what it is.


Cheers!


----------



## brihard (25 Jul 2007)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Heh... I suppose.  But for those times when you can't have a mag on (KAF / FOBS, etc.) it would be nice to prevent some of the sand from caking on... more of a convenience item.



I could see that going horribly wrong when all of a sudden something causes Bloggins to have to load a mag, RTFN- and he can't figure out why his mag won't go in.

Just a thought. I wouldn't personally put anything in my mag well that isn't a mag; but I'll defer to experience if anyone chooses to contradict me.


----------



## RHFC_piper (25 Jul 2007)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I could see that going horribly wrong when all of a sudden something causes Bloggins to have to load a mag, RTFN- and he can't figure out why his mag won't go in.
> 
> Just a thought. I wouldn't personally put anything in my mag well that isn't a mag; but I'll defer to experience if anyone chooses to contradict me.



Very good point... May not be the best for the FOBs, but I've know people who worked in KAF during my tour who only put a mag on for the flight in and the flight out and thats it.
Also, I got sick of digging sand out of the various tracks and creases in the mag housing every time I took my mag out for a few hours... not to mention the bottom of the bolt. 
A little paint brush and a tooth brush could only do so much before having to break out a wire brush or Gerber tool... that powdery sand gets everywhere and sticks to everything (wet or dry).

But with all that said, I could see the dust cover either becoming an annoyance due to the stated reason, or becoming, like I said, a convenience item. And for the price, I couldn't care less weather I lost it or not...


----------



## MG34 (26 Jul 2007)

It all looks poorly constructed, the mag Loader? You get one free with every box O Ammo. The screwed up magazine? Well that just looks like it's ready to fail at a moments notice don't it. As for the dust cover use a mag, if for what ever reason you cannot put a mag in, then leave you rifle on your bed because it's abot as useful sitting there as unloaded, FWIW I just put a 20 round mag into my rifle when in KAF, it kept me happy and to the KAFites it appeared just to be a " dust cover".. or that's what I told them.


----------



## KevinB (27 Jul 2007)

I dont have to remove my mags on a FOB...  ;D
My weapon clears when I go on leave or when I clean it.


----------



## MG34 (27 Jul 2007)

Yeah yeah some of us still work for idiots  ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Jul 2007)

That set-up looks like a nomination for the Murphy's Law Award.

A disaster waiting to happen.

IMHO anyways.

I'll stick to the H&K 30rd M16 FOW mags any day.


Cheers,

Wes


----------

